# What About Fx Bikes?



## Chopsuey (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello all, I'm currently wondering if anyone rides Fitness bikes and what you like about them. I believe it is the type of bike I'm looking for. I probably wont be in too much traffic and more so on green way trails.
Here are some brands my LBS carries: 
Serotta
Lynskey
Fisher
Scott
Cannondale
Orbea
Specialized
Trek
As for my price range it will be around $600-650max
Reading and browsing around, it seems that its down to the Trek 7.3FX and Specialized
Crosstrail Sport.
The Specialized has the front RST suspension fork with more of a middle ground for trail/road riding. So have you owned one of these bikes or types? Just need a little info to get started and really filter out what I'm looking for exactly. What do you also think of clipless on fitness/hybrid bikes, is it a must have or should have? Any information is greatly appreciated


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

I really wanted a Trek 7.6FX or 7.7FX, but I felt they were very over priced for what you got. I knew that I would take a huge depreciation hit if I ever tried to sell it. 

I ended up buying a used Fuji Absolute 1.0 and I am *extremely* pleased with it. I consider it suitable for road use only and would be very hesitant to try it elsewhere.

I did put clipless pedals on my Fuji about 1 month after I got it. That was my first attempt at using anything other than a standard platform pedal and I really like using the clipless pedals. I don't consider them "must haves", but I'd sure hate to give them up. 

The 2 bikes you mentioned are somewhat different from each other. The Trek 7.3FX is more suited to road use and is best compared to Specialized's Sirrus line. The Specialized Crosstrail Sport is more an all purpose hybrid and is better compared to Trek's 7000 series of hybrid bikes. If you really like the Specialized Crosstrail Sport, you should compare it to a Trek 7300.

I'm not exactly sure what type of surface greenway trails have, but if you expect to ride in soft/loose dirt or gravel, I would definitly be looking more towards true hybrid rather than a fitness/performance hybrid.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Chopsuey (Jun 4, 2009)

gtpharr said:


> I really wanted a Trek 7.6FX or 7.7FX, but I felt they were very over priced for what you got. I knew that I would take a huge depreciation hit if I ever tried to sell it.
> 
> I ended up buying a used Fuji Absolute 1.0 and I am *extremely* pleased with it. I consider it suitable for road use only and would be very hesitant to try it elsewhere.
> 
> ...


They are about 95% paved. I am mainly after for 7.3Fx. Is there a way to make it full road if wanted, buy handle bars and better wheels w/tires? Or is that not a ideal thing to do lol


----------



## tyo (Feb 2, 2009)

My commuter for three years now has been the Trek 7.3 Fx, so I am a little biased. For the purposes of general riding, getting from place to place, and enjoying the scenery, it is perfect. Light enough to carry up stairs, and well enough spec'ed that nothing has needed replacing or anything more than minor tune-ups. I have even used it for light touring and some pure road rides. I would not consider it off-road worthy, though possibly light fire road. 

Now the caveat - this is not a road bike, nor does it pretend to be. The geometry is more upright, and though it responds well to more pressure on the pedals, it will not get you up the hill before your friends on road bikes. I contemplated putting road bars on it at one point - decided it was money better spent getting a used road bike, so I did. Now my trek is the daily ride between home and school, and my road bike is .. whenever I can find time.

If you let us know a little more specifically what you intend to do, and what direction you're looking to go in the future, we could help you out further - you seem a little at odds, on the one hand looking at a suspension fork, on the other asking about a full road modification.


----------



## Chopsuey (Jun 4, 2009)

tyo said:


> My commuter for three years now has been the Trek 7.3 Fx, so I am a little biased. For the purposes of general riding, getting from place to place, and enjoying the scenery, it is perfect. Light enough to carry up stairs, and well enough spec'ed that nothing has needed replacing or anything more than minor tune-ups. I have even used it for light touring and some pure road rides. I would not consider it off-road worthy, though possibly light fire road.
> 
> Now the caveat - this is not a road bike, nor does it pretend to be. The geometry is more upright, and though it responds well to more pressure on the pedals, it will not get you up the hill before your friends on road bikes. I contemplated putting road bars on it at one point - decided it was money better spent getting a used road bike, so I did. Now my trek is the daily ride between home and school, and my road bike is .. whenever I can find time.
> 
> If you let us know a little more specifically what you intend to do, and what direction you're looking to go in the future, we could help you out further - you seem a little at odds, on the one hand looking at a suspension fork, on the other asking about a full road modification.


It's going to mainly be for road use, as for going way overboard at the start is out of the question, my money is tight as for a cheap but reliable ride around 650. Mainly getting back into riding because i miss it a lot but was never a *cyclist* per say. I always enjoyed the sport and getting outdoors. Looking for a good medium for a starter road bike but i dont plan on going on trips or 50+ mile rides, competing will be out of the question as my budget and newness to the sport again.


----------



## MrAntares (Apr 18, 2009)

My commuter is also a Trek 7.3. I've added full fenders and a rear rack, and switched to 700x28 tires. 

It's a great general purpose bike, not a racer. I've done 50+ mile trips on the road with it, but I wouldn't recommend that until you've got a few miles on it.


----------



## Chopsuey (Jun 4, 2009)

MrAntares said:


> My commuter is also a Trek 7.3. I've added full fenders and a rear rack, and switched to 700x28 tires.
> 
> It's a great general purpose bike, not a racer. I've done 50+ mile trips on the road with it, but I wouldn't recommend that until you've got a few miles on it.


I figured i would do short loops around a local park for a good while then start stepping up my game and depending on what i want to do from their is if i want to buy a total road bike. Does that sound like a normal thing to do? Test out a fx bike for a newbie then see where that takes me? It will not be a commuter bike but more so for riding paved trails and some roads depending on were i want go for my little trip.


----------



## tyo (Feb 2, 2009)

Chipsuey said:


> I figured i would do short loops around a local park for a good while then start stepping up my game and depending on what i want to do from their is if i want to buy a total road bike. Does that sound like a normal thing to do? Test out a fx bike for a newbie then see where that takes me? It will not be a commuter bike but more so for riding paved trails and some roads depending on were i want go for my little trip.


I can absolutely guarantee the trek will fill your needs (as stated), though you should always take the bike out for as long a test ride as the shop is willing. If another bike appeals to you more, it will also probably fill your needs, though I have not ridden any of them personally. For your use, two things I would stay away from are front suspension and disk brakes - neither are needed and both add more trouble in the end. Again, no "hybrid" bike will match a road bike in speed, but other than that, they are great. 

Now comes the fun part - going to shops and trying out bikes! Find one that fits and that you think is cool. Make sure that the shop you get it at does a minimum fit - frame size, seat height, stem length/rise - though these things matter less for a hybrid. The more upright sitting position negates a lot of fit problems people have on road bikes.
Your position reminds me of getting my first bike, the fun of riding. Let us know how it goes. =)


----------



## Chopsuey (Jun 4, 2009)

tyo said:


> I can absolutely guarantee the trek will fill your needs (as stated), though you should always take the bike out for as long a test ride as the shop is willing. If another bike appeals to you more, it will also probably fill your needs, though I have not ridden any of them personally. For your use, two things I would stay away from are front suspension and disk brakes - neither are needed and both add more trouble in the end. Again, no "hybrid" bike will match a road bike in speed, but other than that, they are great.
> 
> Now comes the fun part - going to shops and trying out bikes! Find one that fits and that you think is cool. Make sure that the shop you get it at does a minimum fit - frame size, seat height, stem length/rise - though these things matter less for a hybrid. The more upright sitting position negates a lot of fit problems people have on road bikes.
> Your position reminds me of getting my first bike, the fun of riding. Let us know how it goes. =)


Will do, thanks for all the help! It will be a little while though, as i have to sell somethings haha


----------

